# What if we held hands in the Artwork subforum? (a scribble thread)



## Bluwiikoon (Aug 15, 2021)

I want to trick myself into drawing more!  Here's some scribbles I did yesterday

A frend


This is context for-
PATS

The prompt for this was "fear". Wes is fine. This is _fine._

Click thumbnails for larger pieces. I'm sorry my default canvas size is gargantuan LOL

Thanks for viewing my work! ^^


----------



## qenya (Aug 16, 2021)

poryfrend... i love them. i want to hug them


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Aug 16, 2021)

Feel free to hug them anytime! ^^ They will probably cry from happy feelings


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Aug 27, 2021)

Sand


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Aug 28, 2021)

Almost forgot this one! :D It was time (in the roleplay) for poryfrend to go.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Aug 29, 2021)

i litterally love poryfren more than words can describe


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Sep 5, 2021)

Thank you so much, Indigo! :D

I drew some possums!


"a"


Displeasure.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Sep 8, 2021)

Miitopia art counts as art, right? This is my OC donut steel  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435657626679873539


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Sep 22, 2021)

Drew some hapy frends!!! Hapy frends for friends :D


----------



## A_Polished_Scyther (Aug 22, 2022)

Bluwiikoon said:


> View attachment 1125View attachment 1124
> Sand


_"There is a high probability that the duration of your stay will not be satisfactory."_


----------

